

Show HN: Comprehensive Search Engine for Marketing Designs - JohnOsborne
http://www.crayon.co

======
xyby
Nice. Im designing and redesigning pages often. So this comes in handy. Where
does the data come from? What is the business model?

One thing: The way you intercept clicks is very annoying.

Clicks on the images don't work at all for me. Because I open everything with
a middle-mouse-click in a new tab. And you intercept that and open an in-
browser popup instead which I hate.

So I work around that by clicking on the url. You intercept that too and show
a "redirecting you to..." popup. Very annoying. When I browse examples of
design, I want to go fast. Not be interrupted all the time.

~~~
JohnOsborne
Thanks for the feedback.

The data comes from a lot of web crawling and parsing. There are some gaps in
our data, and we have a project scheduled in which we will focus on getting
our structured data really, really clean.

Wrt clicking on the screenshot or the source URL... I agree that it would be
frustrating given your process of opening things in a new tab. Let me provide
a little context and also ask a few question.

Context: When you click through on a link, the page you are taken too may not
resemble the screenshot. The screenshot was taken on a particular date with a
particular user-agent and accept-language. So, if you are on a PC and click
through on a mobile screenshot, the page will almost certainly look different.
The popup is intended to inform folks of this. (True, we could show the
warning only once.)

Questions: 1) What are looking for when you open the underlying site? There
are certainly good reasons for going to the site. For example, you may want to
see the dynamic aspects of the page that we cannot capture with a simple
screenshot. I just want to understand if there is a way for us to delivery
directly some of what you are looking for.

2) Would this process work for you? - We already have the concept of
Collections -- a "directory" in which you can save a group of screenshots.
What if we had a "quick save" button that would save the screenshot to some
default folder without the overhead of the popup that asks you where you want
to put the image. Then you could quickly save off 100 or so images that you
found interesting. Next, you could make a second pass and go through the the
images you saved, clicking through to the sites etc.? What if you could export
the URLs from a Collection?

Thanks!

John

